# costs for buying house



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Can anyone tell us more or less what the costs involved would be for buying a property in or around Leiria region. We would be moving from Spain and so it would be our only residence. For example A 3 bed detached house paying aprox euros 120,000 How much extra would it cost us including any taxes and abogados fees and are there any unforeseen fees that we should be aware of. Also, not sure whether this should be a separate post but how quickly would we have to re-register our Spanish plated cars and how much is this going to cost us. We have a 4 year old Ford Mondeo, 2litre turbo diesel and a 13 year old Peugeot 406 saloon petrol 1.8 
Thanks in advance, we are trying to work out how much the move to Portugal is going to cost on top of our fees here in Spain for selling our current property.


----------

